# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO

## luki

*MATSUE, SANG PENJAGA TRAH SENSUKE*

Sekitar lima puluh tahun silam, seorang Salesman Toyota asal Matsue (kota kecil di Matsue Prefectur, sekitar tiga jam perjalanan dari Hiroshima) bernama Soichi Litsuka kerap melakukan perjalanan dinas ke kota Niigata. Pemuda gigih ini adalah penggemar segala jenis ikan hias tetapi menaruh perhatian khusus terhadap koi. Setiap kali ke Niigata sebisa mungkin dia menyambangi kediaman Mr. Sakutaro Tsuna. Ketika itu Tsuna - san sedang meraih puncak ketenaran karena berhasil memproduksi kohaku berkarakter deep red & pure white yang kelak popular sebagai Sensuke Kohaku. Ini adalah bloodline teranyar ketika itu yang menyempurnakan bloodline legendaris Tomoemon Kohaku. Sensuke didapat dari perkawinan terus menerus keturunan Tomoemon.

Di kediaman Tsuna  san, Litsuka kerap membeli beberapa ekor kohaku. Ketika itu koi belum diproduksi masal seperti sekarang sehingga jumlahnya terbatas. Tidak mudah mendapatkannya tetapi entah bagaimana Litsuka selalu bisa mendapatkan satu dua ekor anakan kohaku, padahal hanya orang  orang tertentu saja yang mendapat jatah. Takahiro Litsuka, putra termuda Litsuka senior menggambarkan bagaimana sulitnya. Menurutnya kalau saja Tsuna - san tahu Litsuka senior bukan asli dari Niigata mungkin dia tidak akan pernah mendapatkan kohaku itu. Mungkin kepiawaiannya bertutur kata berkat pengalaman sebagai seorang salesman yang bisa meyakinkan Tsuna - san.

Uniknya, begitu tiba di kota asalnya Litsuka melempar begitu saja koi yang dibeli ke dalam kolam lumpur di belakang rumahnya. Setelah itu dia tidak pernah tahu bagaimana nasibnya. 

Beberapa waktu kemudian Tsuna - san meninggal dunia. Seiring kepergiannya orang kian susah mendapatkan Sensuke Kohaku yang memang jumlahnya sangat terbatas. Suatu ketika Litsuka ingat dengan kohaku - kohaku yang dilemparkannya ke kolam belakang rumah. Dipenuhi rasa penasaran dia mengeringkan dan menguras kolam itu. Dan terkejutlah dia ketika melihat beberapa ekor kohaku dengan penampilan Strong Beni dan Pure White.  It is Sensuke Kohaku!! Karena sudah termasuk langka dipeliharanya koi  koi itu dengan sebaik  baiknya.

Beberapa waktu kemudian Litsuka meninggalkan pekerjaannya dan beralih profesi menjadi penangkar koi. Saat itu profesi penangkar koi mulai menjanjikan prospek menarik. Dia mendirikan Matsue Nishikigoi Centre dan menggunakan Sensuke Kohaku sebagai modal awal. Dengan penuh ketekunan dia terus mengembangkan bloodline tersebut. Sepuluh tahun kemudian mulai terlihat hasilnya. Matsue bukan sekedar mempertahankan karakter sensuke kohaku yang pure white, tetapi mempertebal beni dan membentuk body shape yang. Bila pada generasi awal sensuke kohaku hanya mampu mencapai ukuran 60cm, di tangan Litsuka generasi berikutnya bisa menembus hingga 80cm bahkan kini berhasil menembus ukuran 90cm. Litsuka menyebut keturunan sensuke ini dengan nama Matsue Bloodline, tetapi tidak pernah menghilangkan asal usulnya. Matsue bangga bila orang mengenalnya sebagai penjaga kemurnian bloodline Sensuke.

Waktu berlalu. Kini orang mengenal Matsue Kohaku sebagai koi -koi dengan karakter beni yang begitu dalam (deep). Saking tebalnya konon untuk melakukan kosmetik, dibutuhkan keterampilan khusus. Matsue tetap konsisten di jalurnya, tidak pernah melakukan kawin silang kecuali dengan sesama keturunan Sensuke.  Ini yang membedakan Matsue Nishikigoi Centre dengan penangkar top lain. Mereka cenderung meningkatkan kualitas produksinya dengan melakukan uji coba pasangan dengan bloodline lain termasuk kohaku  kohaku produksi Matsue.

Upaya Matsue mempertahankan kualitas dan menjaga kemurnian keturunannya juga dilakukan dengan cara membeli kembali (buy back) koi  koi mereka dari tangan pelanggannya. Tahun lalu Matsue mengalokasikan dana lebih dari Rp 20 miliar untuk keperluan ini termasuk menarik pulang *Kimiko*, kampiun AJNS 2006 dari tangan Nabuo Takigawa. Matsue juga menarik pulang *Haruka*, kohaku yang kini berukuran 94cm. Tahun ini Matsue sukses memijahkan indukan andalannya ini

Bagaimana kita bisa mengenali Kohaku Matsue selain dari deep beni-nya? Simak penuturan Takaharu Litsuka. Kami tidak pernah secara khusus mempersiapkan koi untuk kontes sehingga koi kami lebih lambat finished. Ketika koi lain sudah mengalami fase penurunan, disitulah Anda akan melihat bagaimana Matsue mulai bersinar

*BENTUK KEGIATAN:*

Kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas Kohaku bersertifikat eks Matsue Koi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 70 ton milik Fei Koi Center, Majalaya Bandung , selama periode 5 (lima bulan) dengan perlakuan sama


*PERIODE*

Masa GO akan dimulai pada Desember 2010 dan berakhir pada Mei 2011

*TATACARAKEGIATAN*

1.Kegiatan GO berlangsung 5 bulan selama periode Desember 2010 Hingga Mei 2011
2. Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 70 ton .
3. Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini 

*PARTISIPAN*

Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*


* Haruka  Kohaku*
Umur :  7 bulan ( Mei 2010 )
Ukuran : 18  20 cm
Penangkar (Breeder) : Matsue Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi : HARUKA

FOTO INDUKAN:



*KOLAM*
Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 70 ton milik Fei Koi Centre di Majalaya Ciparay Bandung

*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max  Grow Up dan Special - Color atau pakan yang sekelas


*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terpilih.

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI* *:*

Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan *dalam dua tahap* dan semua dilakukan dengan cara *first come first serve,*
dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut :

1.* Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua )* dilakukan mulai tanggal *17 Desember 2010* pada pukul 13.00 PM waktu server KOI's ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekor per posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. Harga koi per ekor ditetapkan *Rp. 7.500.000*
5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*OPEN HOUSE ( Tahap Satu ):*

Selama periode Open House ini, peserta diperkenankan memilih koi dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
1. Masa Open House resmi berlaku sejak tanggal * 14 Desember 2010* pada pukul* 12.00 PM waktu server KOIs ( GMT +7 ) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (17/12/10) pada pukul 12.00 PM waktu server ( GMT + 7 )*
3. Pemilihan selama masa open house ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekorper posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
5. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
6. Harga koi per ekor pada masa open house ditetapkan *Rp.9.000.000* 
7. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

*PEMBAYARAN:*

1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 3x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a.Pembayaran pertama (50%) atau , pada saat booking
b.Pembayaran kedua (25%), selambat  lambatnya 1 bulan setelah booking
c.Pembayaran ketiga (25%) selambat  lambatnya satu minggu setelah "UPDATE PERTAMA"
Kegiatan GO
2. Pembayaran Tunai (100%) di muka mendapatkan potongan sebesar Rp 250,000,-
3. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng*
*A/C No. 624  0110235*
*a/n Soegianto*
4. Peserta yang telah melakukan pembayaran tidak diperkenankan untuk mengundurkan diri.
5. Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke Fei Koi lewat HP, mail atau PM


*JURI*
 dari Matsue Koi Farm

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi  untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III . 
Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I & II
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes

*HADIAH*
Hadiah akan di tentukan kemudian


*DONASI*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## luki

*" Haruka " Kohaku yang akan bertanding :*

----------


## Soegianto

Tks om luki

----------


## klbid

bagus-bagus... :Clap2:

----------


## limjohan

mantabbb om. Keren. Sukses Acaranya.

----------


## Soegianto

trim..buat yg sdh support.....

----------


## rvidella

sukses ya pak soegih

----------


## Soegianto

> sukses ya pak soegih


tks ,,,

----------


## Zone

Wow.... Matsue......!!!! 
Menggiurkan.....  ::

----------


## veros

mantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaf

----------


## vom champioship

bgs si bloodlinenya top habis,tapi ko pattennya kurang menarik sorry ya bro,maklum newbie

----------


## chivas

mantap nih matsue...ikan main body

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bodynya engga kalah sama kuda Australia :P

----------


## h3ln1k

Ya gitulah om bloodline matsue pattern emang kurang tapi kualitas bodi shiroji dan beni yang topp

Sukses yo mbah sugi  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Ya gitulah om bloodline matsue pattern emang kurang tapi kualitas bodi shiroji dan beni yang topp
> 
> Sukses yo mbah sugi


trim pak dosen

----------


## Dony Lesmana

kalau gak salah jam 12 siang ini ya pemilihannya... ?

----------


## mikaelsebastian

wuih.....keren.....

hargannya mantab ........  :Thumb: 

saya nonton aja deh hehehehe.....

sukses yah go nya om luki  :Thumb:

----------


## Soegianto

> kalau gak salah jam 12 siang ini ya pemilihannya... ?


siang ini open house pak

----------


## ice

"Simak penuturan Takaharu Litsuka. “Kami tidak pernah secara khusus mempersiapkan koi untuk kontes sehingga koi kami lebih lambat finished. Ketika koi lain sudah mengalami fase penurunan, disitulah Anda akan melihat bagaimana Matsue mulai bersinar”

sekedar sumbang saran saja....mengingat bahwa pertumbuhan koi dari matsue ini sangat lamban dan durasi GO ini hanya 6 bulan.....apakah hasil yang didapat dari GO ini akan dapat maksimal....apakah tidak akan lebih baik jika GO ini dirubah sifatnya menjadi keeping contest dengan durasi yang lebih panjang misalnya 1 tahun sehingga biaya perolehan ikannya jadi lebih murah dan hasil yang didapat lebih optimal tentunya itu semua balik lagi kepada skill masing2 peserta

terima kasih

----------


## Soegianto

> "Simak penuturan Takaharu Litsuka. “Kami tidak pernah secara khusus mempersiapkan koi untuk kontes sehingga koi kami lebih lambat finished. Ketika koi lain sudah mengalami fase penurunan, disitulah Anda akan melihat bagaimana Matsue mulai bersinar”
> 
> sekedar sumbang saran saja....mengingat bahwa pertumbuhan koi dari matsue ini sangat lamban dan durasi GO ini hanya 6 bulan.....apakah hasil yang didapat dari GO ini akan dapat maksimal....apakah tidak akan lebih baik jika GO ini dirubah sifatnya menjadi keeping contest dengan durasi yang lebih panjang misalnya 1 tahun sehingga biaya perolehan ikannya jadi lebih murah dan hasil yang didapat lebih optimal tentunya itu semua balik lagi kepada skill masing2 peserta
> 
> terima kasih


lebih lambat finished.................pengertian nya adalah solid warna bukan PERTUMBUHAN body

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Udah mau jam 12.00 pm nih..... deg2an

----------


## Dony Lesmana

mas slamet dah siap2 nihh...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

77 by Dony Lesmana

----------


## Soegianto

an rasito 5.12.13.15.29
an iggy 16 ,26
an iwan 20 70

----------


## Zone

wilson 10,28,49,61

yos 52,66

----------


## Soegianto

an slamet 11 47 76

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Oom,

atas nama Slamet : no. 11, 47, 76

terima kasih

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Oom,
> 
> atas nama Slamet : no. 11, 47, 76
> 
> terima kasih




Koq bisa gesit2 dan pas jam 12.00 nya ya ?? hehehehe
Memang newbie mesti banyak belajar lagi, termasuk bagaimana memposting tepat waktu.....

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Soegi...ada yg MALE guarantee ga yah.....? He...he...he....Bosen yg Female terus.
Tp Moderator boleh ikut ga sih...?

----------


## iyos

> wilson 10,28,49,61
> 
> yos 52,66


thx om wilson sdh bantu postingin,coz td sy msh dijalan.ini baru kebuka forumnya...

----------


## abiserpong

*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*

*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ),*

1. Donylecmana, pick no. 77.
2. Rasito, pick no. *5.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.*
4. Rasito, pick no. *13.*
5. Rasito, pick no. *15.*
6. Rasito, pick no. *29.*
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.*
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
9. Iwan, pick, no. *20.*
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.*
11. Wison, pick no. *10.*
12. Wilson, pick no. *28.*
13. Wilson, pick no.* 49.*
14. Wilson, pick no. *61.*
15. Yos, pick no.* 52.*
16. Yos, pick no. *66 .*
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76*.
20.

----------


## Zone

> thx om wilson sdh bantu postingin,coz td sy msh dijalan.ini baru kebuka forumnya...


No prob om yos....

----------


## Soegianto

> Pak Soegi...ada yg MALE guarantee ga yah.....? He...he...he....Bosen yg Female terus.
> Tp Moderator boleh ikut ga sih...?


hahahaha
spt biasa sy bingung sm sex nya............tp good idea tuch bsk2 bikin go male garanti yah
go ini buat penghobi koi pak dealer  moderator bintang film asal suka koi boleh ikut..........
dengan senang hati silahkan om................hehehe

----------


## Soegianto

an lie effendi 67

----------


## Soegianto

> lebih lambat finished.................pengertian nya adalah solid warna bukan PERTUMBUHAN body


maaf sy ada mengulas lebih detail supaya gak pada bingung
kutipan tulisan Kami tidak pernah secara khusus mempersiapkan koi untuk kontes sehingga koi kami lebih lambat finished......pengertian nya adalah koi semenjak menetas terus digrow sampai pertumbuhan nya maksimal. sedangkan ikan kalau mau kontes harus di finishing beberapa saat.
sedangkan grow out ini kita tdk berniat untuk kontes dalam waktu dekat tp kita mau belajar karakter pertumbuhan dr ikan matsue.
tips unik dari matsue mereka selalu me nomer dua kan pola dan memperioritaskan ikan kwalitas dalam pengertian ikan harus bisa grow dan akan sampai puncaknya secara alami pada saat dia besar seiring waktu pertumbuhan nya
tks

----------


## Soegianto

an danny  40 ,48

----------


## Soegianto

an dede 74

----------


## abiserpong

*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*

*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ),*


1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *5.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.*
4. Rasito, pick no. *13.*
5. Rasito, pick no. *15.*
6. Rasito, pick no. *29.*
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.*
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
9. Iwan, pick, no. *20.*
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.*
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.*
12. Wilson, pick no. *28.*
13. Wilson, pick no.* 49.*
14. Wilson, pick no. *61.*
15. Iyos, pick no.* 52.*
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .*
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76.*
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67.*
21. Danny, pick no. *40.*
22. Danny, pick no. *48.*
23. Dede, pick no. *74.*
24.

----------


## luki

> Pak Soegi...ada yg MALE guarantee ga yah.....? He...he...he....Bosen yg Female terus.


ha ha ha.....ada yang mau jadi Breeder nih........

Om Glen.....ada temen hunting baru nih...... :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## luki

*" Haruka " Kohaku yang masih Available :*

----------


## Glenardo

> ha ha ha.....ada yang mau jadi Breeder nih........
> 
> Om Glen.....ada temen hunting baru nih......


Calon breeder kondang juga nih...Ho4x..

Bagi yang belum pernah liat Sakai Parents Book 2010, di situ kita melihat bagaimana Sakai pun mengejar Matsue Kohaku ini sebagai pejantan tangguh mereka....Pairng yang mereka lakukan menggunakan Matsue Kohaku Male.

Based on Kois Magazine interview with Kentaro, they stated satisfied with Matsue Kohaku as pairing male.

Fortunately, During past few months, I got Matsue Kohaku sperm guarantee. Already tried for last spawning. In this stage, it looks promising..

DOnt miss your opportunity here...

----------


## Soegianto

> Calon breeder kondang juga nih...Ho4x..
> 
> Bagi yang belum pernah liat Sakai Parents Book 2010, di situ kita melihat bagaimana Sakai pun mengejar Matsue Kohaku ini sebagai pejantan tangguh mereka....Pairng yang mereka lakukan menggunakan Matsue Kohaku Male.
> 
> Based on Kois Magazine interview with Kentaro, they stated satisfied with Matsue Kohaku as pairing male.
> 
> Fortunately, During past few months, I got Matsue Kohaku sperm guarantee. Already tried for last spawning. In this stage, it looks promising..
> 
> DOnt miss your opportunity here...


Bahasa indonesia nya apa om glen gak ngerti euy

----------


## dina prima

Dina Prima No. 27, 62, 64, 72

----------


## Soegianto

No 6 an budi

----------


## abiserpong

*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ),*

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *5.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.*
4. Rasito, pick no. *13.*
5. Rasito, pick no. *15.*
6. Rasito, pick no. *29.*
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.*
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
9. Iwan, pick, no. *20.*
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.*
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.*
12. Wilson, pick no. *28.*
13. Wilson, pick no.* 49.*
14. Wilson, pick no. *61.*
15. Iyos, pick no.* 52.*
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .*
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76.*
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67.*
21. Danny, pick no. *40.*
22. Danny, pick no. *48.*
23. Dede, pick no. *74.*
24. Dina Prima, pick no.* 27.
*25. Dina Prima, pick no.* 62.
*26. Dina Prima, pick no. *64.
*27. Dina Prima, pick no.* 72.
*28. Budi, pick no.* 06.*

*Pemilihan  Tahap Dua ( 7,5 jt. )*

29.

----------


## Zone

gandi 30 dan 57

----------


## luki

Ikut Pak Soegi.......no 37

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ikut..no.73

----------


## abiserpong

Ikut juga no. 68.

----------


## William Pantoni

Putaran kedua udah dimulai? 
Mana update gambar yg available?

----------


## Soegianto

ini om will..............................................  ....

" Haruka " Kohaku yang masih Available :



























[/QUOTE]

----------


## Soegianto

5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO
Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ),

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. 77.
2. Rasito, pick no. 5.
3. Rasito, pick no. 12.
4. Rasito, pick no. 13.
5. Rasito, pick no. 15.
6. Rasito, pick no. 29.
7. Iggy, pick no. 16.
8. Iggy, pick no. 26.
9. Iwan, pick, no. 20.
10. Iwan, pick no. 70.
11. Wilson, pick no. 10.
12. Wilson, pick no. 28.
13. Wilson, pick no. 49.
14. Wilson, pick no. 61.
15. Iyos, pick no. 52.
16. Iyos, pick no. 66 .
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. 11.
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. 47.
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. 76.
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. 67.
21. Danny, pick no. 40.
22. Danny, pick no. 48.
23. Dede, pick no. 74.
24. Dina Prima, pick no. 27.
25. Dina Prima, pick no. 62.
26. Dina Prima, pick no. 64.
27. Dina Prima, pick no. 72.
28. Budi, pick no. 06.

Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 7,5 jt. )

29. abi pick no 68
30.robby pick no 73
31. luki pick no 37
32. gandi pick no 30
33. gandi pick no 57

----------


## Soegianto

lie effendy 55

boy no 17

----------


## Soegianto

*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ):*

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. 77.
2. Rasito, pick no. 5.
3. Rasito, pick no. 12.
4. Rasito, pick no. 13.
5. Rasito, pick no. 15.
6. Rasito, pick no. 29.
7. Iggy, pick no. 16.
8. Iggy, pick no. 26.
9. Iwan, pick, no. 20.
10. Iwan, pick no. 70.
11. Wilson, pick no. 10.
12. Wilson, pick no. 28.
13. Wilson, pick no. 49.
14. Wilson, pick no. 61.
15. Iyos, pick no. 52.
16. Iyos, pick no. 66 .
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. 11.
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. 47.
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. 76.
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. 67.
21. Danny, pick no. 40.
22. Danny, pick no. 48.
23. Dede, pick no. 74.
24. Dina Prima, pick no. 27.
25. Dina Prima, pick no. 62.
26. Dina Prima, pick no. 64.
27. Dina Prima, pick no. 72.
28. Budi, pick no. 06.

*Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 7,5 jt. )*

29. Abi, pick no. 68.
30. Robby, pick no .73.
31. Luki, pick no. 37.
32. Gandi, pick no. 30.
33. Gandi, pick no. 57. 
34. Lie Effendi, pick no. 55.
35. Boy, pick no. 17.
36.

----------


## Soegianto

" Haruka " Kohaku yang masih Available :

----------


## Soegianto

selingan.........
cuiing haruka 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00000843590882

----------


## cheung

cheung.... 24... thanks

----------


## William Pantoni

Ajik R. no 7

----------


## Soegianto

> Ajik R. no 7


sorry om will mau tanya  ?
ini pak ajik ramdan serpong 
atau pak ajik r moderator?

----------


## William Pantoni

Loh ada 2 ajik yah?
Ini Ajik R===> Chief Editor Kois Magazine
Dia lagi sibuk kejar tayang, jadi minta saya yang postingin.

----------


## luki

*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ):*

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.*
2. Rasito, pick no.* 5.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.*
4. Rasito, pick no. *13.*
5. Rasito, pick no. *15.*
6. Rasito, pick no. *29*.
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.*
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
9. Iwan, pick, no.* 20.*
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.*
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.*
12. Wilson, pick no. *28.*
13. Wilson, pick no. *49.*
14. Wilson, pick no. *61.*
15. Iyos, pick no. *52.*
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .*
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76*.
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67.*
21. Danny, pick no.* 40.*
22. Danny, pick no. *48.*
23. Dede, pick no. *74*.
24. Dina Prima, pick no. *27.*
25. Dina Prima, pick no.* 62.*
26. Dina Prima, pick no. *64.*
27. Dina Prima, pick no.* 72.*
28. Budi, pick no.* 06.*

*Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 7,5 jt. )*

29. Abi, pick no. *68.*
30. Robby, pick no .*73.*
31. Luki, pick no. *37.*
32. Gandi, pick no. *30.*
33. Gandi, pick no.* 57.* 
34. Lie Effendi, pick no. *55.*
35. Boy, pick no. *17.*
36. Cheung, pick no. *24.*
37. Ajik R, pick no. *7.*
38. Herman, pick no.* 2.*
39. Anggit, pick no.* 14.*

----------


## luki

*" Haruka " Kohaku yang masih Available :*

----------


## Soegianto

> Loh ada 2 ajik yah?
> Ini Ajik R===> Chief Editor Kois Magazine
> Dia lagi sibuk kejar tayang, jadi minta saya yang postingin.


ya ada2 ajik om ....
hehe biar gak bingung 
tks om

----------


## Soegianto

An herman no 2

----------


## abiserpong

> An herman no 2


Langsung saya edit di postingan #61 & #62 aja ya om soegi.....

----------


## Anggit

ikutan om Soegi .. no 14 

makasih ..
salam

----------


## abiserpong

> ikutan om Soegi .. no 14 
> 
> makasih ..
> salam


Sudah saya edit di atas ya om .......

----------


## Soegianto

Trim pak abi
Haloo pak anggit apa kbr ...datang2 langsung good choose...haha met gabung pak

----------


## luki

> ikutan om Soegi .. no 14 
> 
> makasih ..
> salam


kemana wae Pak Haji........
lama menghilang nih......

----------


## Anggit

mohon maap om Luki dan om Soegi ... abdi abis semedi ..
abis dr dulu milih ikan salah teruuuss euy ...  :: 

nuhun kang 
salam

----------


## Soegianto

> mohon maap om Luki dan om Soegi ... abdi abis semedi ..
> abis dr dulu milih ikan salah teruuuss euy ... 
> 
> nuhun kang 
> salam


Tuh om luki pak haji hbs meditasi jd tambah canggih culiing ikan nya....

Sip d om anggit....

No 9 an yos

----------


## Soegianto

no 4 dan 31  keluar dari tank  krn ada problem di penceranaan trim

----------


## abiserpong

> Tuh om luki pak haji hbs meditasi jd tambah canggih culiing ikan nya....
> 
> Sip d om anggit....
> 
> No 9 an yos





> no 4 dan 31 keluar dari tank krn ada problem di penceranaan trim


Siap om soegi, berhubung ikannya belum ke pilih fotonya langsung di tarik aja .....

----------


## abiserpong

*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ):*

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.*
2. Rasito, pick no.* 5.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.*
4. Rasito, pick no. *13.*
5. Rasito, pick no. *15.*
6. Rasito, pick no. *29*.
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.*
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
9. Iwan, pick, no.* 20.*
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.*
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.*
12. Wilson, pick no. *28.*
13. Wilson, pick no. *49.*
14. Wilson, pick no. *61.*
15. Iyos, pick no. *52.*
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .*
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76*.
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67.*
21. Danny, pick no.* 40.*
22. Danny, pick no. *48.*
23. Dede, pick no. *74*.
24. Dina Prima, pick no. *27.*
25. Dina Prima, pick no.* 62.*
26. Dina Prima, pick no. *64.*
27. Dina Prima, pick no.* 72.*
28. Budi, pick no.* 06.*

*Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 7,5 jt. )*

29. Abi, pick no. *68.*
30. Robby, pick no .*73.*
31. Luki, pick no. *37.*
32. Gandi, pick no. *30.*
33. Gandi, pick no.* 57.* 
34. Lie Effendi, pick no. *55.*
35. Boy, pick no. *17.*
36. Cheung, pick no. *24.*
37. Ajik R, pick no. *7.*
38. Herman, pick no.* 2.*
39. Anggit, pick no.* 14.*
40. Iyos, pick no. *9.* 


*" Haruka " Kohaku yang masih Available :*

























* Kohaku no. 4 & no. 31, tidak dapat berpartisipasi di GO ( postingan #72 ).

----------


## Soegianto

an petrus 21
an suryadi 33,34
an budi 56

----------


## abiserpong

*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ):*

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.*
2. Rasito, pick no.* 5.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.*
4. Rasito, pick no. *13.*
5. Rasito, pick no. *15.*
6. Rasito, pick no. *29*.
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.*
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
9. Iwan, pick, no.* 20.*
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.*
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.*
12. Wilson, pick no. *28.*
13. Wilson, pick no. *49.*
14. Wilson, pick no. *61.*
15. Iyos, pick no. *52.*
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .*
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76*.
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67.*
21. Danny, pick no.* 40.*
22. Danny, pick no. *48.*
23. Dede, pick no. *74*.
24. Dina Prima, pick no. *27.*
25. Dina Prima, pick no.* 62.*
26. Dina Prima, pick no. *64.*
27. Dina Prima, pick no.* 72.*
28. Budi, pick no.* 06.*

*Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 7,5 jt. )*

29. Abi, pick no. *68.*
30. Robby, pick no .*73.*
31. Luki, pick no. *37.*
32. Gandi, pick no. *30.*
33. Gandi, pick no.* 57.* 
34. Lie Effendi, pick no. *55.*
35. Boy, pick no. *17.*
36. Cheung, pick no. *24.*
37. Ajik R, pick no. *7.*
38. Herman, pick no.* 2.*
39. Anggit, pick no.* 14.*
40. Iyos, pick no. *9.* 
41. Petrus, pick no.* 21.*
42. Suryadi, pick no. *33.*
43. Suryadi, pick no. *34.*
44. Budi, pick no. *56.*



*" Haruka " Kohaku yang masih Available :*























* Kohaku no. 4 & no. 31, tidak dapat berpartisipasi di GO ( postingan #72 ).

----------


## jap benny

ikutan no 22 dan 59

----------


## luki

*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ):*

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.*
2. Rasito, pick no.* 5.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.*
4. Rasito, pick no. *13.*
5. Rasito, pick no. *15.*
6. Rasito, pick no. *29*.
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.*
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
9. Iwan, pick, no.* 20.*
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.*
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.*
12. Wilson, pick no. *28.*
13. Wilson, pick no. *49.*
14. Wilson, pick no. *61.*
15. Iyos, pick no. *52.*
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .*
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76*.
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67.*
21. Danny, pick no.* 40.*
22. Danny, pick no. *48.*
23. Dede, pick no. *74*.
24. Dina Prima, pick no. *27.*
25. Dina Prima, pick no.* 62.*
26. Dina Prima, pick no. *64.*
27. Dina Prima, pick no.* 72.*
28. Budi, pick no.* 06.*

*Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 7,5 jt. )*

29. Abi, pick no. *68.*
30. Robby, pick no .*73.*
31. Luki, pick no. *37.*
32. Gandi, pick no. *30.*
33. Gandi, pick no.* 57.* 
34. Lie Effendi, pick no. *55.*
35. Boy, pick no. *17.*
36. Cheung, pick no. *24.*
37. Ajik R, pick no. *7.*
38. Herman, pick no.* 2.*
39. Anggit, pick no.* 14.*
40. Iyos, pick no. *9.* 
41. Petrus, pick no.* 21.*
42. Suryadi, pick no. *33.*
43. Suryadi, pick no. *34.*
44. Budi, pick no. *56.*
45. Jap Benny, pick no. *22.*
46. Jap Benny, pick no. *59.*

*" Haruka " Kohaku yang masih Available :*





















* Kohaku no. 4 & no. 31, tidak dapat berpartisipasi di GO ( postingan #72 ).

----------


## Soegianto

dalam beberapa hari kedepan ikan akan di update thanks

----------


## luki

*Update ke 1 tanggal 22 Februari 2011* 
*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ):*


1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.*
 
2. Rasito, pick no.* 5.*
 
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.*
 
4. Rasito, pick no. *13.*
 
5. Rasito, pick no. *15.*
 
6. Rasito, pick no. *29*.
 
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.*
 
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
 
9. Iwan, pick, no.* 20.*
 
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.*
 
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.*
 
12. Wilson, pick no. *28.*
 
13. Wilson, pick no. *49.*
 
14. Wilson, pick no. *61.*
 
15. Iyos, pick no. *52.*
 
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .*
 
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
 
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
 
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76*.
 
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67.*
 
21. Danny, pick no.* 40.*
 
22. Danny, pick no. *48.*
 
23. Dede, pick no. *74*.
 
24. Dina Prima, pick no. *27.*
 
25. Dina Prima, pick no.* 62.*
 
26. Dina Prima, pick no. *64.*
 
27. Dina Prima, pick no.* 72.*
 
28. Budi, pick no.* 06.*
 


*Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 7,5 jt. )*

29. Abi, pick no. *68.*
 
30. Robby, pick no .*73.*
 
31. Luki, pick no. *37.*
 
32. Gandi, pick no. *30.*
 
33. Gandi, pick no.* 57.* 
 
34. Lie Effendi, pick no. *55.*
 
35. Boy, pick no. *17.*
 
36. Cheung, pick no. *24.*
 
37. Ajik R, pick no. *7.*
 
38. Herman, pick no.* 2.*
 
39. Anggit, pick no.* 14.*
 
40. Iyos, pick no. *9.* 
 
41. Petrus, pick no.* 21.*
 
42. Suryadi, pick no. *33.*
 
43. Suryadi, pick no. *34.*
 
44. Budi, pick no. *56.*
 
45. Jap Benny, pick no. *22.*
 
46. Jap Benny, pick no. *59.*
 
47. William Pantoni, pick no.* 42.*
 
48 Jap Benny, pick no. *45.*

----------


## luki

*" Haruka " Kohaku yang masih Available :*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


* Kohaku no. 4 & no. 31, tidak dapat berpartisipasi di GO ( postingan #72 ).

----------


## Soegianto

tks om luki

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wah, Megumi-san dan Naoimi-san harus makan pakan VIAGRA  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Wah, Megumi-san dan Naoimi-san harus makan pakan VIAGRA


hahahahahahaahahaa

----------


## William Pantoni

Merah nya mantaaap2.....jadi kepengen.

----------


## Soegianto

> Merah nya mantaaap2.....jadi kepengen.


 ayo om will silahkan..............

----------


## budjayz

wah om soegi, liat perkembangannya mantap..
dan yg ak pengen blom ke pilih..
tapiiiiiiiii hiks hiks hiks..

----------


## William Pantoni

> ayo om will silahkan..............


Sip pak Soegi....no 42==> WP

----------


## Soegianto

sip om wil ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Welcome to matsue club, oom Wil

----------


## William Pantoni

> Welcome to matsue club, oom Wil


Wah...Matsue ada club nya yah....sip lah om Slamet....Let's race....

----------


## jap benny

ikutan no 45 om!

----------


## abiserpong

*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ):*

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.*
2. Rasito, pick no.* 5.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.*
4. Rasito, pick no. *13.*
5. Rasito, pick no. *15.*
6. Rasito, pick no. *29*.
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.*
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
9. Iwan, pick, no.* 20.*
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.*
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.*
12. Wilson, pick no. *28.*
13. Wilson, pick no. *49.*
14. Wilson, pick no. *61.*
15. Iyos, pick no. *52.*
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .*
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76*.
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67.*
21. Danny, pick no.* 40.*
22. Danny, pick no. *48.*
23. Dede, pick no. *74*.
24. Dina Prima, pick no. *27.*
25. Dina Prima, pick no.* 62.*
26. Dina Prima, pick no. *64.*
27. Dina Prima, pick no.* 72.*
28. Budi, pick no.* 06.*

*Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 7,5 jt. )*

29. Abi, pick no. *68.*
30. Robby, pick no .*73.*
31. Luki, pick no. *37.*
32. Gandi, pick no. *30.*
33. Gandi, pick no.* 57.* 
34. Lie Effendi, pick no. *55.*
35. Boy, pick no. *17.*
36. Cheung, pick no. *24.*
37. Ajik R, pick no. *7.*
38. Herman, pick no.* 2.*
39. Anggit, pick no.* 14.*
40. Iyos, pick no. *9.* 
41. Petrus, pick no.* 21.*
42. Suryadi, pick no. *33.*
43. Suryadi, pick no. *34.*
44. Budi, pick no. *56.*
45. Jap Benny, pick no. *22.*
46. Jap Benny, pick no. *59.*
47. William Pantoni, pick no. *42.*
48. Jap Benny, pick no. *45.
*

* 

** Kohaku no. 4 & no. 31, tidak dapat berpartisipasi di GO ( postingan #72 ).

----------


## abiserpong

*" Haruka " Kohaku yang masih Available :*

----------


## Soegianto

*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ):*

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.* *Cicilan I*
2. Rasito, pick no.* 5. LUNAS*
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.LUNAS* 
4. Rasito, pick no. *13. LUNAS*
5. Rasito, pick no. *15. LUNAS*
6. Rasito, pick no. *29*. *LUNAS*
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.  * 
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
9. Iwan, pick, no.* 20.  LUNAS*
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.* 
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.LUNAS* 
12. Wilson, pick no. *28. LUNAS*
13. Wilson, pick no. *49. LUNAS*
14. Wilson, pick no. *61. LUNAS*
15. Iyos, pick no. *52.  LUNAS*
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .  LUNAS*
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76*.
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67. LUNAS*
21. Danny, pick no.* 40. LUNAS*
22. Danny, pick no. *48. LUNAS*
23. Dede, pick no. *74*. *LUNAS*
24. Dina Prima, pick no. *27.*
25. Dina Prima, pick no.* 62.*
26. Dina Prima, pick no. *64.*
27. Dina Prima, pick no.* 72.*
28. Budi, pick no.* 06.  LUNAS*

*Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 7,5 jt. )*

29. Abi, pick no. *68. LUNAS*
30. Robby, pick no .*73. LUNAS*
31. Luki, pick no. *37. LUNAS*
32. Gandi, pick no. *30.* *LUNAS*
33. Gandi, pick no.* 57.* *LUNAS*
34. Lie Effendi, pick no. *55. LUNAS*
35. Boy, pick no. *17. LUNAS*
36. Cheung, pick no. *24.  LUNAS*
37. Ajik R, pick no. *7.    LUNAS*
38. Herman, pick no.* 2. LUNAS*
39. Anggit, pick no.* 14.   LUNAS*
40. Iyos, pick no. *9.* 
41. Petrus, pick no.* 21. LUNAS*
42. Suryadi, pick no. *33. LUNAS*
43. Suryadi, pick no. *34. LUNAS*
44. Budi, pick no. *56. LUNAS*
45. Jap Benny, pick no. *22.*
46. Jap Benny, pick no. *59.*
47. William Pantoni, pick no. *42.* 
48. Jap Benny, pick no. *45.*

----------


## admin feikoi

*5th FEI KOI CENTRE " HARUKA " Matsue Kohaku GO*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara pada OPEN HOUSE ( tahap pertama, 9 jt. ):*

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.* *Cicilan I*
2. Rasito, pick no.* 5. LUNAS*
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.LUNAS* 
4. Rasito, pick no. *13. LUNAS*
5. Rasito, pick no. *15. LUNAS*
6. Rasito, pick no. *29*. *LUNAS*
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.  * 
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
9. Iwan, pick, no.* 20.  LUNAS*
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.* 
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.LUNAS* 
12. Wilson, pick no. *28. LUNAS*
13. Wilson, pick no. *49. LUNAS*
14. Wilson, pick no. *61. LUNAS*
15. Iyos, pick no. *52.  LUNAS*
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .  LUNAS*
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76*.
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67. LUNAS*
21. Danny, pick no.* 40. LUNAS*
22. Danny, pick no. *48. LUNAS*
23. Dede, pick no. *74*. *LUNAS*
24. Dina Prima, pick no. *27.*
25. Dina Prima, pick no.* 62.*
26. Dina Prima, pick no. *64.*
27. Dina Prima, pick no.* 72.*
28. Budi, pick no.* 06.  LUNAS*

*Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 7,5 jt. )*

29. Abi, pick no. *68. LUNAS*
30. Robby, pick no .*73. LUNAS*
31. Luki, pick no. *37. LUNAS*
32. Gandi, pick no. *30.* *LUNAS*
33. Gandi, pick no.* 57.* *LUNAS*
34. Lie Effendi, pick no. *55. LUNAS*
35. Boy, pick no. *17. LUNAS*
36. Cheung, pick no. *24.  LUNAS*
37. Ajik R, pick no. *7.    LUNAS*
38. Herman, pick no.* 2. LUNAS*
39. Anggit, pick no.* 14.   LUNAS*
40. Iyos, pick no. *9.* 
41. Petrus, pick no.* 21. LUNAS*
42. Suryadi, pick no. *33. LUNAS*
43. Suryadi, pick no. *34. LUNAS*
44. Budi, pick no. *56. LUNAS*
45. Jap Benny, pick no. *22.*
46. Jap Benny, pick no. *59.*
47. William Pantoni, pick no. *42.* *LUNAS*
48. Jap Benny, pick no. *45.*

----------


## Soegianto

info rencana penjurian 16 mei 2011
tp akan di kbrkan lg kepastiannya
sementara 4 juri akan dtg matsue miytake taniguchi umeda
tks

----------


## luki

baru dapat kabar dari Pak Soegi.......

Penjurian akan di lakasanakan hari Jumat Tanggal 13 Mei 2011......
jam 10.30 WIB......
silahkah bagi yang ingin hadir........

----------


## luki

*inilah kontingen yang akan bertanding jumat besok......
mari kita prediksi.....no berapakah yang akan di nobatakan menjadi kohaku terbaik hari jumat besok......
*

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.*
 
2. Rasito, pick no.* 5.*
 
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.*
 
4. Rasito, pick no. *13.*
 
5. Rasito, pick no. *15.*
 
6. Rasito, pick no. *29*.
 
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.*
 
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*
 
9. Iwan, pick, no.* 20.*
 
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.*
 
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.*
 
12. Wilson, pick no. *28.*
 
13. Wilson, pick no. *49.*
 
14. Wilson, pick no. *61.*
 
15. Iyos, pick no. *52.*
 
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .*
 
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.*
 
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*
 
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76*.
 
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67.*
 
21. Danny, pick no.* 40.*
 
22. Danny, pick no. *48.*
 
23. Dede, pick no. *74*.
 
24. Dina Prima, pick no. *27.*
 
25. Dina Prima, pick no.* 62.*
 
26. Dina Prima, pick no. *64.*
 
27. Dina Prima, pick no.* 72.*
 
28. Budi, pick no.* 06.*
 


*Pemilihan Tahap Dua*

29. Abi, pick no. *68.*
 
30. Robby, pick no .*73.*
 
31. Luki, pick no. *37.*
 
32. Gandi, pick no. *30.*
 
33. Gandi, pick no.* 57.* 
 
34. Lie Effendi, pick no. *55.*
 
35. Boy, pick no. *17.*
 
36. Cheung, pick no. *24.*
 
37. Ajik R, pick no. *7.*
 
38. Herman, pick no.* 2.*
 
39. Anggit, pick no.* 14.*
 
40. Iyos, pick no. *9.* 
 
41. Petrus, pick no.* 21.*
 
42. Suryadi, pick no. *33.*
 
43. Suryadi, pick no. *34.*
 
44. Budi, pick no. *56.*
 
45. Jap Benny, pick no. *22.*
 
46. Jap Benny, pick no. *59.*
 
47. William Pantoni, pick no.* 42.*
 
48 Jap Benny, pick no. *45.*
 

ayo temen temen kita prediksi......

----------


## wen

Suka dgn no.34, 67 jg bagus.

----------


## luki

kalo tebakan saya antara no . 24 , 45 , 68 , 73.....

mudah mudahan bener....

----------


## luki

*Suasana Penjurian Haruka Matsue GO......*






*Nominasi Awal......*






*The Best 6......*




*The Winners are.......*

*THE GRAND CHAMPION........no.74 by DEDE*


*RESERVED GRAND CHAMPION......no. 39 by......*


*BEST TATEGOI 1.........no.38 by ........*


*BEST TATEGOI 2........no.05 by RASITO*


*BEST TATEGOI 3.......no.42 by WILLIAM PANTHONY*


*SPECIAL PRIZE......no. 02 by HERMAN*




 :Clap2:  :Clap2:   :Clap2:  :Clap2:   :Clap2:  :Clap2:   :Clap2:  :Clap2:   :Clap2:  :Clap2: 



*SEE YOU NEXT EVENT.........*

----------


## luki

> kalo tebakan saya antara no . 24 , 45 , 68 , 73.....
> 
> mudah mudahan bener....


ha ha ha ha....salah semua tebakan nya........

----------


## chivas

Sukses gan acara nya...selamat.....

----------


## tosailover

> ha ha ha ha....salah semua tebakan nya........


kita mesti banyak belajar mengapresiasi ikan ya, Om  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> [B]
> 
> *BEST TATEGOI 3.......no.42 by WILLIAM PANTHONY*


Best Tategoi...dpt hadiah nya apa yah....hehehe

----------


## luki

*Final Updtae Matsue "Haruka" Kohaku , 14 May 2011*

1. Dony lesmana, pick no. *77.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 36 Cm*....
  
2. Rasito, pick no.* 5.* ......*Ukuran Terakhir 44 Cm*....
  
3. Rasito, pick no. *12.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm*....
  
4. Rasito, pick no. *13.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 44 Cm*....
  
5. Rasito, pick no. *15.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm*....
  
6. Rasito, pick no. *29*......*Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm*....
  
7. Iggy, pick no. *16.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 48 Cm*....
  
8. Iggy, pick no. *26.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 45 Cm*....
  
9. Iwan, pick, no.* 20.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 31 Cm*....
  
10. Iwan, pick no. *70.*
 
11. Wilson, pick no. *10.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 43 Cm*....
  
12. Wilson, pick no. *28.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 43 Cm*....
  
13. Wilson, pick no. *49.* 
 
14. Wilson, pick no. *61.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 43 Cm*....
  
15. Iyos, pick no. *52.* .....*Ukuran Terakhir 41 Cm*....
  
16. Iyos, pick no. *66 .*
 
17. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *11.* .....*Ukuran Terakhir 44 Cm*....
  
18. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *47.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm*....
  
19. Slametkurniawan, pick no. *76*. .....*Ukuran Terakhir 41 Cm*....
  
20. Lie Effendi, pick no. *67.* .....*Ukuran Terakhir 39 Cm*....
  
21. Danny, pick no.* 40.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 40 Cm*....
  
22. Danny, pick no. *48.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 41 Cm*....
  
23. Dede, pick no. *74*......*Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm*....
  
24. Dina Prima, pick no. *27.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 40 Cm*....
  
25. Dina Prima, pick no.* 62.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 40 Cm*....
  
26. Dina Prima, pick no. *64.*.
 
27. Dina Prima, pick no.* 72.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 43 Cm*...
  
28. Budi, pick no.* 06.*......*Ukuran Terakhir 41 Cm*...

----------


## luki

* ........Lanjutan........*

*Pemilihan Tahap Dua*

29. Abi, pick no. *68.* ......*Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm*...
  
30. Robby, pick no .*73.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 41 Cm*...
  
31. Luki, pick no. *37.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 44 Cm*...
  
32. Gandi, pick no. *30.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm*...
  
33. Gandi, pick no.* 57.* .....*Ukuran Terakhir 46 Cm*...
  
34. Lie Effendi, pick no. *55.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 46 Cm*...
  
35. Boy, pick no. *17.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm*...
  
36. Cheung, pick no. *24.* .....*Ukuran Terakhir 41 Cm*...
  
37. Ajik R, pick no. *7.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 41 Cm*...
  
38. Herman, pick no.* 2.*.....*Ukuran Terakhir 46 Cm*...
  
39. Anggit, pick no.* 14.*....*Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm*...
  
40. Iyos, pick no. *9.*  ....*Ukuran Terakhir 43 Cm*...
  
41. Petrus, pick no.* 21.*....*Ukuran Terakhir 39 Cm*...
  
42. Suryadi, pick no. *33.*...*Ukuran Terakhir 45 Cm*...
  
43. Suryadi, pick no. *34.*...*Ukuran Terakhir 44 Cm*...
  
44. Budi, pick no. *56.*...*Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm*...
  
45. Jap Benny, pick no. *22.*...*Ukuran Terakhir 40 Cm*...
  
46. Jap Benny, pick no. *59.*
  
47. William Pantoni, pick no.* 42.*...*Ukuran Terakhir 43 Cm*...
  
48 Jap Benny, pick no. *45.*...*Ukuran Terakhir 40 Cm*...

----------


## luki

*Final Update " Haruka " Kohaku 14 May 2011 :*

*..... Available......... :*

*Ukuran Terakhir  40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  41 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  39 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  41 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  41 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  39 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  45 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  46 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  41 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  42 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  42 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  41 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  42 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  41 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Terakhir  43 Cm*

----------


## Soegianto

terimaksih buat semua peserta dan moderator dan member kois lain nya yg sudah menyuport acara ini
mohon maaf sy baru buka forum setelah 2 minggu absen krn ada kesibukan lain.
dan selamat buat para pemenang nya dan juga mohon maaf yg sebesar2nya   kepada peserta karena dalam penyelenggaraan  event ini ada hal hal yang  diluar batas kendali kami sebagai penyelenggara spt ikan luntur , lompat  indah atau hal yg lainnya.
dan buat para peserta yg ikan nya mati atau luntur silahkan utk segera  memilih pengganti dari ikan yg msh available boleh direc ke sy di  0811151696.
semoga event ini bisa menjadi pembelajaran buat kita semua,
terimaksih dan salam koi

----------

